# (CA) yellow lab male



## fishin444 (Apr 23, 2012)

I have a nice yellow 80lb SH male out of Cody Cut a Lean Grade for stud to approved females. He is EIC and CNM clear. Pedigree and health information can be found here: http://huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=75899
Natural, fresh chilled, or frozen.


















[email protected]


----------

